# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Nedir bu ADL?

## bozok

Nedir bu ADL

*Rıza Zelyut/GüNEş G.
27 Ağustos 2007


Geçen hafta, Ameirka'da Türkiye aleyhine çok olumsuz bir gelişme ortaya çıktı. ABD'nin en etkili Yahudi kuruluşu olan Anti Defamation League (ADL: Ayrımcılıkla ve İnkarla Mücadele Birliği) , 1915 yılındaki Ermeni olaylarını, 'Soykırım!' olarak kabul edeceklerini açıkladı.

Bu ADL, herhangi bir örgüt değil. ADL; bugün Amerika'yı yöneten yeni muhafazakar kadroları hemen hemen elinde tutan bir örgüt. ürneğin, ABD'nin eski Savunma Bakanı Yardımcısı, Karanlıklar Prensi unvanlı Richard Perle; bu örgütün üyesi... Morton Abramowitz, Graham Fuller gibi adları CIA ile bağlantılı olan isimler de ADL'nin teorisyenleri arasında bulunuyor.

Bu örgütün görevi, Yahudiler aleyhine gelişecek her fikre ve olaya karşı çıkmak. Bunu yapabilmek için de ABD'nin yönetim merkezi olan Beyaz Saray'ı kontrol etmeleri gerekmektedir ki ADL bunu başarmış bulunmaktadır. ADL; CIA ve MOSSAD ile işbirliği yapan; Güney Afrika'nın ırkçı rejimine destek veren Siyonist bir örgüttür. ADL bu işi yaparken Moon Tarikati ile birlikte çalışmaktadır. Moon Tarikati , ABD gizli servisi CIA'nın etkinliklerini gizlemek üzere yarattığı tarikattir. İslam dünyasına karşı Yahudi-Hıristiyan Birliği'ni yaratmak, Mooncuların temel hedeflerinden birisidir.
ABD'nin en etkili gazetelerinden olan Washington Times'in sahibi olan Mooncular, bu gazetede ADL ile birlikte çalışmaktadırlar. 

FETHULLAH'IN KORUMASI ADL

Bugün ABD'de Türkiye'ye karşı yeni bir cephe açan ADL; Fethullah Gülen'in koruyuculuğunu yapan ve onu yükseklere taşıyan örgüttür. Gülen'in 1998'de Vatikan'da Papa ile görüşmesini ADL ayarlamıştır. Fethullah Gülen, bunu 8 şubat'ta itiraf etmiş ve randevunun, Abramowitz'in aracılığıyla gerçekleştiğini söylemiştir. Fethullah Gülen, bu örgütün başkanlarından Leon Levy ile buluşmuş ve fotoğrafları da basına yansımıştır. ADL'nin bugünkü başkanı Abraham H. Foxman, Zaman Gazetesi'nde yayımlanan açıklamasında, 'Fethullah Gülen'in  İslam üzerine bir kitap yazmasını istediklerini; bunu İngilizce yayımlayacaklarını' söylüyor.

ADL yöneticileri ve Mooncular Fethullahçılar ile sıkı ilişki içine giriyorlar. Bunlar, Yenilikçi adını verdikleri Tayyip Erdoğan ve arkadaşlarını da şiddetle destekliyorlar. ADL Başkanı Foxman, Tayyip Erdoğan ile görüşüyor. Erdoğan da 2000 yılında ABD'ye gidip Gülen'i ziyaret ediyor. Yahudi örgütü Jewish Comitte'in davetlisi olarak 16 Temmuz 2000'de Erdoğan, Yahudi Ulusal Güvenlik Enstitüsü (JINSA) gibi çok etkili bir Yahudi kuruluşu ile yine görüşmeler yapıyor. (Bilgiler için Ergün Poyraz'ın Patlak Ampül adlı kitabının 211. sayfasından itibaren...)

NE OLDU DA BOZULDULAR? 

Amerikan Yahudi örgütleri; 'Yenilikçi hareket' adını verip 'Türkiye'deki İslamcıların önderleri'  ilan ettiği AKP'nin iktidara gelmesi için uluslararası desteğini bütün gücüyle ortaya koydu. Türkiye'deki yargı kararları, yapılmış seçimler değiştirilerek Tayyip Erdoğan, başbakan yapıldı. Geldiğimiz noktada ise Amerikalı Yahudi örgütleri, Başbakan'a bir işaret verdiler: 'Emrimizden çıkarsan, seni oradan indiririz!'

Nedenler ortada:

*Türkiye hala ABD'nin Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi'nin bir yardımcı aktörü yapılabilmiş değil. Ordunun ve kamuoyunun tepkisi, Başbakan Erdoğan'ın hareket alanını çok daralttı; bu yöndeki hevesini kırdı.

*Türkiye; İsrail'in Kuzey Irak'ta etkili ve yönlendirici güç haline gelmesine izin vermiyor. Böylece Arz-ı Mevud peşindeki yayılmacı Yahudiler öfkeleniyorlar. Kürt bölgesinin İsrail bölgesi yapılması; ADL, JINSA, Jews Comitte gibi kuruluşların büyük idealleri...

*İsrail'in Ortadoğu'daki varlığına karşı çıkan İran'ın bastırılması için Türkiye kullanılmak isteniyor. Hükümet, İran'a karşı yaptırıma yanaşmayınca da böyle tehditler geliyor.

*Cuma günü, Yeni şafak'ta İbrahim Karagül daha özel bir sebep de gösteriyor: İsrail, Arap sermayesinin Türkiye'de etkin olmasını, ihale almasını istemiyor. Ayrıca bir medya grubunun ihalesi (Sabah olayını işaret ediyor) işini de Yahudi örgütleri ve İsrail, bu yoldan münüple etme çabalıyor. Hemen belirtelim ki bu işaret İsrail'de üretildi; ABD'de parlatıldı.

Türkiye; bu Siyonist dayatmaya karşı asla ödün vermemelidir.*

----------

